# ملفات أوتوكاد معمارى وإنشائى للتحميل



## Mohammed Nagah (29 يونيو 2012)

هذه هى مجموعه من ملفات الأوتوكاد الإنشائيه والمعماريه التى هى موجوده بالفعل على النت ولكنى قمت برفعها على موقع mediafire وقسمتها على خمس ملفات مضغوطه لتسهيل التحميل 

http://www.mediafire.com/?1xaf57e2e57f59v

http://www.mediafire.com/?kuh5x4um8bwhkii

http://www.mediafire.com/?925h8jues500v2t

http://www.mediafire.com/?4yiqnclcbn6cgd6

http://www.mediafire.com/?0c8l96yrp7e20d9


----------



## eng abdallah (16 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mokh (16 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## Mohammed Nagah (13 أكتوبر 2012)

للرفع


----------



## المهندس مهران (13 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG.LAMIAA (15 فبراير 2013)

مبالغ في تصميم الكمرات حيث ان العمق 70 سم موحد


----------



## eng95_struc (11 يونيو 2014)

روعه يا هندسة بارك الله فيك ... عاش اشبال هندسة المنصورة


----------



## egyptsystem (11 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محب الفردوس (15 يناير 2015)

اللهم اهده وجازيه خير متاع الدنيا وارزقه الفردوس


----------



## خالد عراقنه (12 مايو 2015)

يحتوي بعض الافكار الرائعة التي قد تفيد في تطبيقات اخرى. جزاك الله خيرا. ونتمنى ان يكون لديك شيء عن مخططات الفلل ذات الطابق الواحد (الارضي)


----------



## Eng.mohamed3211 (10 يونيو 2015)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## سرمد ناظم (10 يونيو 2015)

تسلم يابطل , ممنون وقبل التحميل وعاشت ايدك .


----------



## toteelna (6 يوليو 2015)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## Mr Engine (24 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا.


----------



## احمد_سلوم (25 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------

